# First Finds of 2016 "TWO" Pontils



## coldwater diver (Jan 2, 2016)

Started out w a bang. For the past 21 0r 22 years my New Years tradition is to go diving. Just a few of those have been interrupted by NorEasters usually in the form of snow, makes the water like chocolate milk. I procrastinated as I usually do when its cold out, but geared up and headed out. I finally found a good watertight pair of dive gloves, very important otherwise 30 min dive time tops w severe numbing pain in fingers. I found some local meds, a broken jug, retro sodas and then when I was getting toward the end of dive found the 1st pontil "Langleys Red Bottle Elixer of Life".  . This was what I needed to keep me going as I was starting to get cold feet been down at this point 60+min. I circled the area and found the second pontil a "Doct Robt B Folger's Olosonian New York". The Langleys has a lip chip but I dont mind.                                                                                                                       

 Great way to start the year. Thanks for looking.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 2, 2016)

WOW, those are nice. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Leon I hope to go again soon. I am looking for one of these.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 2, 2016)

Looking good for 2016! Rick


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow! What a way to start off the near year. Those a great finds and thanks for posting. I would definitely go back to that spot


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 2, 2016)

I often work inside a walk in freezer at work, so I can imagine the chill you must feel after being underwater in January for 60 minutes. Wow, two very nice bottles. They came out so clean after all the years in the water and muck. Great finds!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 2, 2016)

cool finds!! Is the Langleys of the bitters fame??


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2016)

I'll chime in on that Andy. Yes. 
http://www.mohma.org/instruments/category/medicine_bottles/red-botle-elixir-of-life/


----------



## sandchip (Jan 3, 2016)

Man, those are awesome finds.  Love the look of 'em right out of the water.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 3, 2016)

Lordbud I usually start my diving now through late spring. Some areas that I dive now I wouldnt in warmer weather.
This can be due to bacteria in the water, to many spectators, boats, people fishing etc,,. One of the best reasons to go this time of year is the marine vegetation is gone in most freshwater, and visibility in sal****er can be double what it is in summer months(barring winter storms)  I get used to the cold and thats why its so important to have the right/best gear possible. Eric, Thanks for the link I understand the "red bottle" now. Bass Assasin I am going back as soon as I can. I will post more finds as I go. I like the look of em as well Sandchip, I am always praying there is no hidden damage waiting for me or a bottle cracking due to the temperature change coming out of the water.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 3, 2016)

I would CHEW through solid river ice to get finds like those! Well, OK, maybe not chew, but dang! LOVE LOVE 'em! BTW, it's hilarious the censor starred out t--t in the single wording of salt water! Best laugh I've had so far this year! hahaha! Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 3, 2016)

BTW, just what IS that gorgeous green Family Physic? Is there a name associated/embossed on it? Regardless, it is KILLER! Also would love to see some of the more "common" finds you mentioned, (so as not to feel too bad thinking all you find is embossed, error pontils!) Did I mention I LOVE those two? Esp that Langley's! Jack


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 3, 2016)

cannibalfromhannibal said:


> BTW, just what IS that gorgeous green Family Physic? Is there a name associated/embossed on it? Regardless, it is KILLER! Also would love to see some of the more "common" finds you mentioned, (so as not to feel too bad thinking all you find is embossed, error pontils!) Did I mention I LOVE those two? Esp that Langley's! Jack


Hi Jack just to be clear I did not find that FamilyPhysic, but that is a G.W.Stone Lowell Mass bottle. Thats me holding and taking a photo at same time. I saw it at the National Bottle Show in Manchester NH a few years back. The price on that bottle was $23 thousand. I believed it sold for 18 moments later at the show. I am looking to find one or a case of them. I did not realize the censorship there p ). Sal****er.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 3, 2016)

Jack here is the common stuff. Two or three pieces here got me excited the broke piece of redware, the potlid, and the almost whole cylinder (pretty sure it was a pontil base). There is a C Ellis and Son, a Magnesia, bottom half green strapside, couple inks a Bromo.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Cows, wasn't sure, I have about 7 Langleys of different persuasions, pontiled, different addys, and upside down nos and such, they are wonderfully crude bottles !!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow they are nice man!  Old and crude


----------



## adshepard (Jan 4, 2016)

Sweet finds.  I'm a little jealous.

Alan


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Alan you are welcome to come diving whenever you are passing through to downeast. I went again today water temp was 32 degree and air was 23. I have to admit it was really cold. My feet got really cold after about 40 min. For those who dive this was still a wetsuit dive my last for now I will be switching to my drysuit until late spring. Found a couple of interesting bottles nothing w a pontil. I will post some pictures soon after I clean them.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the follow-up. Looking forward to see what comes up from beneath


----------



## POLECAT (Jan 7, 2016)

Congratulations. Very nice bottles.

I worked for a dive company for two years and we were diving freshwater rivers in warm weather every day, sometimes right below sewage treatment plant discharges. I remember one site on the Westfield river, MA, where there were little pieces of toilet paper strung out all along the substrate...  Never been sick from warm water diving, swimmers ear from time to time. I think winter diving sounds great though! 

-Mason


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all, hear are some more finds cleaned up. Two mystery bottles that seem to be a perfume type bottle. I found the one w the broken top on the first dive and kept it to clean. then on my second dive I found the whole one. The tall bottle w the blown out base I noticed some cool bubbles so I cleaned it, Im almost certain this would have had a pontil. If anyone knows anything about the fancy bottles I would love to here about them. They almost look like the set into some kind of holder.


----------

